# M.P 2.0 NEW



## Westyy (Feb 10, 2021)

Hey gang got this new 2.0 yesterday not hit the range yet does the slide spring and the magazine spring easz up after couple hundred rds or know.Just curious.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome!
The springs may give a little bit but not a lot, and frankly you don't want them to.
Chances are you may get accustomed to them or gain a bit of hand strength.


----------



## Westyy (Feb 10, 2021)

Goldwing said:


> Welcome!
> The springs may give a little bit but not a lot, and frankly you don't want them to.
> Chances are you may get accustomed to them or gain a bit of hand strength.


Thanks I just thought they were a little snug I have a jerico that's similar but Iam pushing back the hammer also .This is my first striker fire just got it .The more I play with it it fine.thank you for the info.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Westyy said:


> Hey gang got this new 2.0 yesterday not hit the range yet does the slide spring and the magazine spring easz up after couple hundred rds or know.Just curious.


My friend, 
What caliber does that piece chamber ?


----------



## Westyy (Feb 10, 2021)

pic said:


> My friend,
> What caliber does that piece chamber ?


Sorry 9mm smith wesson 4.24 barrel.


----------



## Westyy (Feb 10, 2021)

9mm Smith Wesson 4.24 barrel


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Great gun, congrats


----------



## Westyy (Feb 10, 2021)

Does it shoot high. low. or pretty close to the sight picture any one know


----------



## Westyy (Feb 10, 2021)

Brand new first striker fire range may open Tuesday. Covid thing


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like you're concerned about the racking of the slide.
Rack it fast from the beginning, the slide spring gets stronger as it compresses.
Finger off the trigger and rack it fast, creates a type of slide momentum.
I have few tight slides also.
Nice piece
Good luck with the new gun


----------



## Westyy (Feb 10, 2021)

Thanks I think I am going to enjoy the striker fire.I have the jerico 9m all steel its alot heavier than this by far. extremely accurate gun hope this is just as good Thanks again


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm the oddball when it comes to striker fired handguns. I own them, carry them.
I won't carry a round in the chamber with a cocked firing pin. Safety or No safety. 
I will always carry chambered da/sa, 1911s, revolvers. 
That's just me.


----------



## Westyy (Feb 10, 2021)

I here ya hope this smith shoots like my jerico9m .cheers


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> I won't carry a round in the chamber with a cocked firing pin.


You are not an oddball PIC, I just prefer not to have combat keyboarders telling me how to carry so I keep it to myself for the most part. My motivation is my damn business.


----------



## Westyy (Feb 10, 2021)

I feel the same you can rack it pretty quick if needed.If shit goes down and some how he gets your gun.(Should not happen.)he doesn't know there is not one in the pipe that's when you make your move.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> You are not an oddball PIC, I just prefer not to have combat keyboarders telling me how to carry so I keep it to myself for the most part. My motivation is my damn business.


My telling , how I carry, may bring out the question ? 
( To someone buying their first striker ) WHY. ???

Why doesn't PIC carry a chambered round in a striker fired pistol ?

What's a combat keyboarder, lol ?
Is that Facebook talk,lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Westyy said:


> I feel the same you can rack it pretty quick if needed.If shit goes down and some how he gets your gun.(Should not happen.)he doesn't know there is not one in the pipe that's when you make your move.


I like to carry my strikers unchambered in my pocket, NO HOLSTER.
HOLSTER JUST GETS IN THE WAY. 
I can fully grip the gun without it looking like a GUN MOVE. 
Whattya think about that ? Lol


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> What's a combat keyboarder, lol ?


That would be the guy who reflexively responds that if you don't carry chambered you have no business carrying.
I don't travel in areas where I need to have a split second reaction that requires instant response. If I did I may reconsider my toolbelt.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> That would be the guy who reflexively responds that if you don't carry chambered you have no business carrying.
> I don't travel in areas where I need to have a split second reaction that requires instant response. If I did I may reconsider my toolbelt.


I understand, lol,
You're right, some have that opinion, and it's carved in stone.

I can respect that opinion .

Their mindset is for the quickest draw with Grizzly Adams bearing down in less then seven seconds or at least they believe it. Probably factors in to be very true..

There are most times I'm chambered ready to go.

If that's the case, you can't win them all,lol.


----------



## Tiribulus (Feb 27, 2021)

Westyy said:


> Hey gang got this new 2.0 yesterday not hit the range yet does the slide spring and the magazine spring easz up after couple hundred rds or know.Just curious.


I bought an M&P 45 2.0 full size (4.6 in. barrel) a few months ago. 

My first handgun though I have a lot of experience with long guns. 

I am 6'2 and a fairly lean 275 pounds and have been lifting weights for 15 years. Not to come off the wrong way, but I am very strong for a 57 year old man. 

I'm hear to tell ya, that when I first got this pistol it was a struggle to get the slide back. At least in anything like a smooth and consistent manner. I could not believe how hard it felt to pull on that thing. 

Turns out it is more technique than strength. Soon it was second nature and now it's laughably easy.

I prefer an overhand grip on the slide. I just grab it and push it back while also pushing the grip in the opposite direction. It's literally effortless. 

Being too gentle is the problem. You can't kinda ease it back. You also don't need to slam the slide back into the block ether. Decisive authoritative controlled motion. 

Now I chuckle at myself for ever having had a problem with it lol


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tiribulus said:


> I bought an M&P 45 2.0 full size (4.6 in. barrel) a few months ago.
> 
> My first handgun though I have a lot of experience with long guns.
> 
> ...


Technique, absolutely. 
You wouldn't stop halfway through a bench press, lol. I wouldn't worry about slamming the slide back to hard,, um 265 lbs slam it a little bit, lol
Safe shooting


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your new S&W! Only S&W slide gun I own is the M&P 9mm Shield, but it is a great gun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Westyy said:


> Does it shoot high. low. or pretty close to the sight picture any one know


You may find that your choice of ammo brand, bullet weight and type will make a bit of a difference. These days there aren't too many choices to pick from.


----------

